# Old "Expulso" Toilet, never run into one quite like this before.



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

Home was built in the 1920's, and we were contracted to remove some glued on cedar paneling and laminate over the old plaster with 3/8" rock. Basically we're not touching this toilet for fear of finding parts, as I've never seen anything like it before. Any thoughts on this bad boy would be appreciated. Looks like that pipe going from the tank to the bowl is made of brass after we scratched some of the paint off of it. Still flushes like a champ, but it does have like a 5 gallon tank :laughing:

Edit: The HO simply nodded her head when I made the comment that it looked like it could flush a loaf of bread.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have 6 of those toilets and the hardware store in my town has all the parts anyone would need to fix them.

They are almost 7 gallons a flush.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have 6 of those toilets and the hardware store in my town has all the parts anyone would need to fix them.
> 
> They are almost 7 gallons a flush.


Now that's a mighty flush! I love the name Expulso too. It's basically saying, "Bring your A-game, b*tch." I wanted to pull the tank off the wall to make the drywall easier, but I need to find out if I can find a local supplier first.

Found this advertisement that has an old expulso in it: http://books.google.com/books?id=xw...Q#v=onepage&q=standard expulso toilet&f=false


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I had one of those toilets in a house that I used to live in. Sure enough it NEVER got stopped up. Also, the local hardware store (which probably had been there almost as long as the house) had all of the parts.

But oddly enough, I've been told that even though a toilet like that is obsolete, most of the parts and fittings are standard sized so finding a replacement part isn't that difficult as there are probably tens of thousands of homes that still have that kind of toilet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All the guts are interchangeable. There is plenty of room to push the elbow farther into spud fitting on the back of the bowl. The jamb nuts shouldn't be very tight and should not pose much of a problem.

Worse case, I could mail you any parts.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All the guts are interchangeable. There is plenty of room to push the elbow farther into spud fitting on the back of the bowl. The jamb nuts shouldn't be very tight and should not pose much of a problem.
> 
> Worse case, I could mail you any parts.


So essentially I can slide that tank forward 3/8" most likely without issue?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Expulso was absorbed by Rheem, which was absorbed by Crane as the years went by, and now Crane is a division of American Standard. Rheem sold the wall mounted tank style water closet in a variety of colors to upscale markets in the twenties and thirties, and white to the rest of the market. I probably have fifty two inch and inch and a half flush ells in my shed, and I haven't done any plumbing work for a while.

Those toilets will flush well on three gallons of water BTW, you just have to adjust the fill valve to fill the tank one third of the way, they used the same tanks for gang urinals in schools, only they used a stopper with a groove in it as opposed to the traditional flush ball on the Douglas valve, so that the tank would cycle every twenty minutes.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ethos said:


> So essentially I can slide that tank forward 3/8" most likely without issue?


You'll need to replace the slip nut gasket at the very least.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm no plumber, but I have ran into those before demoing bathrooms. I noticed on a few of them that the goosenecks were rotten from the inside out and as soon as I moved the toilet it just folded in half and crushed. Not to scare you :laughing: Just something to look for.

Acctually the bathroom I am working in right now has the exact same toilet and floor tile you have in that picture. The toilet is being replaced though, the HO wanted to keep it and restore it, but it had a crack in the porclein. 

Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> I'm no plumber, but I have ran into those before demoing bathrooms. I noticed on a few of them that the goosenecks were rotten from the inside out and as soon as I moved the toilet it just folded in half and crushed. Not to scare you :laughing: Just something to look for.
> 
> Acctually the bathroom I am working in right now has the exact same toilet and floor tile you have in that picture. The toilet is being replaced though, the HO wanted to keep it and restore it, but it had a crack in the porclein.
> 
> Dave


I got spare parts......:whistling


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got spare parts......:whistling


Ok well in thats case....:laughing:



Dave


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Old toilets wig me out. Even when I move into a rental, I change out the toilet at my expense.


----------



## TomREO (Jun 6, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Old toilets wig me out. Even when I move into a rental, I change out the toilet at my expense.


Same here. I do the same with the bath tub. Theres not enough clenaing solution in the world to make me use it!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Just did a job for a lady who had me change out 8 toilets in her new house, cause she couldn't deal with the fact that the previous owners used them. 100 bucks a toilet, with new wax, bolts and ridgid supply, plus 3 of them needed flange repair. Did them all in one day.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

rex said:


> she couldn't deal with the fact that the previous owners used them.


Wow. Talk about anal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What's crazy is people still ask for the low level and high level cistern toilets in the UK. Not as much as close coupled but still a lot.

A lot of the German cistern toilets also still use the low level cisterns also.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Those older toilets go for big dollars in the home restoration market, as I understand it. I guess you could get one re-glazed? Same way they restore old bath tubs? 

When I was a kid, the house we lived in had those, and a house down the street actually had one with the tank up high, complete with pull chain. I bet they never stopped up unless the sewer was obstructed.


----------



## Irootswny (Feb 2, 2018)

I know this is reviving an old thread, but I saw where someone has Parts for the old Expulso toilet...are they still available??


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Irootswny said:


> I know this is reviving an old thread, but I saw where someone has Parts for the old Expulso toilet...are they still available??


Warner is still alive, so presumably so.

Finding a 2" flush ell around here is impossible.


----------



## Irootswny (Feb 2, 2018)

By 2” ell do you mean the elbow between the tank and bowl?


----------

